# The Glitsy girls- Female Mice- Bristol



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact/organisation details:
Mickelmarsh Mouse House, Bristol
Mickelmarsh Mouse House Rodent Rescue
mickelmarsh-mice(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk

Does the animal have rescue back up: Yes
Location: BS7, Bristol, Avon
Transport available: Fairly regular transport to Southampton and Exeter.

Species: FANCY MICE
Number of animals: 6

Will the group be split: Yes, into pairs and trios.
Sex: Female
Age(s): Born mid Nov 2012
Name(s): Sparkle, Glitter, Twinkle, Shimmer, Blaze and Ember
Colours: Black+White and Dove/Grey+White
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Unexpected litter from a rescue mouse.
Temperament: Still in the popcorn stage at the moment were getting the girls used to gradual handling.
Medical problems: None apparent
Other info: As their mum didnt receive proper care whilst pregnant these girls may be more susceptible to illness later on.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

do these little ones need fostering? i cant rehome them for good im afraid but will definitely foster x


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Still here.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Sparkle








Glitter








Twinkle








Shimmer








Blaze








Ember

Still waiting patiently for homes.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Still here.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm very tempted by these as I just lost 9 of my 11 mice  Are mouse intros easy to do?


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply, I've only just seen this message it didn't show up in my emails. I'll PM you on the Mice are Nice forum.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

These girls have been rejoined by their older sister (Bipper) and are still looking for homes.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

All rehomed


----------

